# MF 231 where to measure hydraulic pressure?



## Butteworks (3 mo ago)

Hi
I recently bought a MF231 which seems to have some issues lifting the implements. I read in other post that the hydraulic pressure can be measure and should be around 2800 to 3000 psi. Where is the measuring point where I can connect a gauge?. I haven't found anything about how to do it anywhere.

Thank you in advance

Butteworks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You haven't found anything on it probably because no one does it. Typically, if a Massey three point won't lift a load you need to figure out why, not worry about pressure. Is there anything in the way of hydraulics currently on the tractor other than the three point? There should be a small cover on the right front corner of the lift housing, almost under the seat. Roughly 2" X 3" held down with two 7/16" bolts. Pressurized oil from the lift pump comes up into that cover and then down into the lift cylinder when the three point is raising or holding) a load. There is a small plug in that cover. You can remove the plug, install a gauge in the port and monitor the pressure when the system is operating, should you choose to do so. I believe it's 1/8" NTP thread. Personally, Iv'e never needed a gauge on a Massey lift system, but I guess if I ever do, that's where I would go. 

There are a few things you can check without a gauge, depending on what the symptoms are, and what the fluid looks like.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

If you look at the right side of the top cover just under the transfer cap or valve if one is mounted the is a pipe plug on the cover. You can put a gauge in there. But to test the pressure you will have to put the levers in constant pump and blow the relief valve ---briefly----
You were not very specific when you said you were having issues lifting equipment. So cannot help beyond some general suggestions.
Check standpipe orings if is slow to lift, needs fast throttle setting to lift or the implement will not stay up and quickly falls.
Remove side cover on RH side and observe for leaks, note if you see oil swirling there is a leak under the oil.
If the lift is jerky the valves or pistons in the pump need replaced or repaired
Usually if the lift works the is no issue with the control valve
If there is a three bolt cover under the rear housing that is access to the strainer for the pump, it can be removed cleaned, and reinstalled
You can control the pump with the RH cover off by moving the linkage back or front.
BE CAREFUL with the right side cover off of high pressure leaks or blowing the relief valve


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Forgot 
www.agcopartbooks.com For parts lookup can also print pages

www.agcopubs.com Operator, service, and parts manuals Note service book "assembly" is the same as cheaper just comes in a fancy binder


----------

